
Eternity in six hours: Easy intergalactic spreading of intelligent life [pdf] - gwern
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/847d/8dabb12f67124868af0876c77538e4fd1c60.pdf
======
programd
Needs a (2013) tag in the title.

